# Feminist and Anti-Sexist Documentaries



## Skies (Dec 7, 2008)

I came across a preview for a documentary called "Generation M: Misogyny in Media & Culture" on youtube a few days ago. I got to the site and was able to watch the full documentary, and to discover that the same site had another documentary I read about a few days ago on an anti-porn site run by an ex-porn star. The documentary "The Price of Pleasure" which discusses the truth behind the porn industry. I ran into these things while looking up videos on youtube posted by the anti-porn activist I mentioned. Well, there was a looong thread on this board about pornography, and I felt that since several members were stating some of the opinions I have and I have too much to say about the matter, I might as well not post it. About anti-porn activism, it is not a puritanical aim at shooting down porn, it's about exposing its truth. How porn stars are forced into the industry, how the porn industry doesn't respect the workers, about the the fact that most of the porn stars have STDs and drug addiction, about the fact that most porn stars were sexually abused at some point in their life (this statistic is the same for prostitutes who don't engage in porn movies), and many more exponentially disturbing facts and figures. 

C'mon now, the members of this board, their philosophies and such, you all know that almost everything in society is a lie. It's the same with porn, porn is a huge fucking lie. If you want some youtube videos about anti-porn activism, then ask me for the links, it's informative stuff. Yeah, I still watch some porn (I could rely on my mental fantasies just fine, but I love having pics to look at), but I'm glad to say my ideologies as a feminist and a woman allow me to understand how porn is sexist and fucked up. So don't worry, I'm on the same boat as, well, ALL of you when it comes to still viewing porn stuff! hahaha

Back to the subject of the first documentary Generation M, it delves into, obviously, sexism and female expectations in the media and how it effects young girls and women. 

When watching these things, or anything dealing with sexism, I feel very enraged, the anger I feel as a feminist is at times unbearable. So for a tip to anybody out there who feels the same way, always think of something positive dealing with anti-sexism after you experience the built up anger. For the movie Generation M, I deeply appreciated that the person who put together the documentary and narrorates it is a man! Fucking fantastic, it really restores a person's faith in humanity to see that. To see a man purely giving a fuck that women are endlessly oppressed and exploited. Sweet. 

About the site that hosts the documentaries online (mediaed.org), it has other documentaries on there that you guys might like. I reallllly think you guys will wanna check out "Consuming Kids: The Commercialization of Childhood." About consumerism aiming relentlessly at kids at higher rates more than ever before. It's the next documentary on my list. 

Good thing to know is both these anti-sexist documentaries came out this year, so they are very new. 

And finally the links...

*Note*: When viewing the full documentary the frame is small with no "full screen" option. There is also "FOR PREVIEW ONLY" across the screen but it will be a bit less than mildly annoying if you make the frame bigger yourself. I'm gonna guess all web browsers have a zoom in option at the bottom right hand corner of the bottom status bar like mine does. So select 200% or 400% to make the movie's screen bigger. Don't let the "for preview only" thing throw you off, it's the full documentary but they put the sign there because it's meant for professors to preview the whole thing before buying the dvd for a college class (got that from the movie descriptions). 

*For Generation M*
Watch the preview first and read documentary description here:
http://www.mediaed.org/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=234

Watch full documentary here:
http://www.mediaed.org/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=234&template=PDGCommTemplates/HTN/Item_Preview.html

*For The Price of Pleasure*
Watch the preview first and read documentary description here:
http://www.mediaed.org/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=235

Watch full documentary here:
http://www.mediaed.org/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=235&template=PDGCommTemplates/HTN/Item_Preview.html


----------



## finn (Dec 26, 2008)

Generation M was fine, and the Price of Pleasure was informative, but I couldn't bear to watch the second one, I just listened to it. I suppose I'm slightly squeamish about what I want to actually see. I don't really like the shock method of getting a point through.


----------

